# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ena antio

## katatonia

εχω καιρο να γραψω...δε παλευεται..ολοι θα πειτε τι συμβαινει και θα αναγκαστω να πω ψεμματα παλι...τελος δε παει αλλο να παει να γαμηθει και η ζωη και ολα...αντε γεια...η ζωη δεν αξιζει...αυτα απο εναν ψυχολογο

----------


## glafkos

φιλε καλησπερα δεν θα πω τι συμβαινει απλα το μονο που θα πω ειναι οτι υπαρχουν και πολυ χειροτερα απο τα δικα μας 
εσυ αμα θες μας λες μηπως και μπορεσουμε να σε βοηθησουμε αλλιως σκεψου οτι σου ειπα και δες την ζωη σαν μια διαδρομη ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗ 
αυτα απο εμενα
Ακης

----------


## katatonia

ευχαριστη διαδρομη? για τι? για να ειμαι τυφλα στο μεθυσι καθε μερα?για να σπαω τα παντα που βρισκονται μπροστα μου? απλα πραγματα δε μπορω να εχω αυτο που θελω τι σκατα να κανω? 4 χρονια τωρα παλευω δε γινεται να συμβιβαστω με κατι αλλο..ξερεις τι ειναι να σκεφεσαι καθε μερα για 4 χρονια ενα πραγμα? πρωι , βραδυ? να υποκρινεσαι οτι ολα ειναι οκ, να εκμεταλλευεσαι τους παντες για να πας εκει που θες μηπως και δεις αυτο που θες να δεις...και αν το δεις whats the point? σκατα γαμα τα ...τελος...τι τωρα τι σε 50 χρονια το ιδιο ειναι

----------


## gus1973

Αν ήθελες μας λες τι είναι αυτό που σε απασχολεί;

----------


## niah

Tι ειναι αυτο που σκεφτεσαι και θες 4 χρονια τωρα και δεν εχεις?
Για γυναικα μιλας, ή για κατασταση?

----------


## Remedy

> ευχαριστη διαδρομη? για τι? για να ειμαι τυφλα στο μεθυσι καθε μερα?για να σπαω τα παντα που βρισκονται μπροστα μου? απλα πραγματα δε μπορω να εχω αυτο που θελω τι σκατα να κανω? 4 χρονια τωρα παλευω δε γινεται να συμβιβαστω με κατι αλλο..ξερεις τι ειναι να σκεφεσαι καθε μερα για 4 χρονια ενα πραγμα? πρωι , βραδυ? να υποκρινεσαι οτι ολα ειναι οκ, να εκμεταλλευεσαι τους παντες για να πας εκει που θες μηπως και δεις αυτο που θες να δεις...και αν το δεις whats the point? σκατα γαμα τα ...τελος...τι τωρα τι σε 50 χρονια το ιδιο ειναι


μιλας για το ποτο η δεν καταλαβα καλα?
αν ναι, ειναι κατι που παλευεται.
μην τα παρατας..

----------


## glafkos

> ευχαριστη διαδρομη? για τι? για να ειμαι τυφλα στο μεθυσι καθε μερα?για να σπαω τα παντα που βρισκονται μπροστα μου? απλα πραγματα δε μπορω να εχω αυτο που θελω τι σκατα να κανω? 4 χρονια τωρα παλευω δε γινεται να συμβιβαστω με κατι αλλο..ξερεις τι ειναι να σκεφεσαι καθε μερα για 4 χρονια ενα πραγμα? πρωι , βραδυ? να υποκρινεσαι οτι ολα ειναι οκ, να εκμεταλλευεσαι τους παντες για να πας εκει που θες μηπως και δεις αυτο που θες να δεις...και αν το δεις whats the point? σκατα γαμα τα ...τελος...τι τωρα τι σε 50 χρονια το ιδιο ειναι


φιλε πινω και εγω αλλα για να μπορω να χαλαροσω να κοιμηθω το θετικο ειναι οτι ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος μου . Και εγω δεν μπορω να εχω 2000000 ευρω που θελω αλλα δεν μου φταιει κανεις γιατι δεν τα εχω ουτ ο ιδιος ο εαυτος μου .Ο συμβιβασμος να ξερεις ειναι απλα μια παραταση χρονου για να κερδισεις την μαχη σκεψου τι πρεπει να κανεις για να κερδισεις αφωσιοσου εκει και καντο να θυμασε εγω ο Ακης ενας αγνωστος προς εσενα ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ πμ οποτε χρειαστεις και θα κανω τα αδυνατα δυνατα να σε βοηθησω αυτο μονο μην το ξεχνας ΠΟΤΕ

----------


## glafkos

και που εισαι μην κανεις καμια μαλακια για θα ρθω και εγω καποτε εκει που θα πας και θα ψαξω να σε βρω και τοτε θα σε γ@μισ@ προσεχε μην μου το κανεις αυτο γιατι δεν μου αρεσει

----------


## katatonia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrr_TPIq64A σκατα παιδες αντιο...life is cruel

----------


## glafkos

εισαι ο τραγοθδιστης η αυτος που αναφερεται?

----------


## Vagabond

Σκέψου αν πραγματικά είσαι εσύ που σκέφτεσαι έτσι, ή μιλάει η κατάθλιψη. Έχει δικά της θέλω η ρουφιάνα. Άσε τι νιώθεις, και σκέψου. Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο και να είναι όλα μάταια. Μπορεί και όχι όμως. Μόνο όταν βγεις από το πηγάδι θα βλέπεις καθαρά και θα το ξέρεις στα σίγουρα αυτό. Δεν θέλεις να ξέρεις?

----------


## keep_walking

Κατατονια...πες μας τι σε απασχολει. Μην τα παρατας ετσι απλα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ολων η ζωη εδω μεσα γαμημενη ειναι. των περισσοτερων τουλαχιστον. η δικια μου σιγουρα! φταιει και η χωρα που ζουμε. αλλα παρολαυτα μη το βαζεις κατω. παιξτο τρελακιας και γυρνα το υπερ σου, διασκεδασε το ακομα κι αν ειναι ολα σκατα. οπως μπορεις, κανεις δεν εχει μελλον εδω πανω. ακομα κι αυτοι που σπουδασαν και βολευτηκαν καπου καλα, θα πεθανουν οπως ολοι οι υπολοιποι.

----------


## elirene

αν μας πεις με περισσοτερη σαφηνεια τι συμβαινει ισως σε βοηθησουμε.. η ζωη ειναι επωδυνη για ολους μην ανησυχεις ειδικα οσοι γραφουν εδω τουλαχιστον εχουν αυτογνωσια κ ζητουν βοηθεια..
εσυ κανεις απλα δηλωσεις μιλα μας παντα υπαρχουν λυσεις

----------


## ALIA

> εχω καιρο να γραψω...δε παλευεται..ολοι θα πειτε τι συμβαινει και θα αναγκαστω να πω ψεμματα παλι...τελος δε παει αλλο να παει να γαμηθει και η ζωη και ολα...αντε γεια...η ζωη δεν αξιζει...αυτα απο εναν ψυχολογο


Η Μαργαριτα Καραπανου(συγγραφεας με διπολικη διαταραχη) ενω βρισκοταν σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη οπου επικρατουσαν αθλιες συνθηκες κι εχοντας η ιδια βαρια μορφη καταθλιψης... θελησε να τα παρατησει ολα,ν'αφεθει,να μην ελπιζει! Ωσπου,κοιταζοντας απο ενα παραθυρο παρατηρησε ενα ευθραυστο πουλακι να προσπαθει να επιβιωσει μεσα σε τοσες αντιξοες συνθηκες που επικρατουν στη φυση! Τοτε ειπε μεσα της:"ΜΗΠΩΣ...?"!
Ψαξε καλα μεσα σου και γυρω σου! Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα παρεις κι εσυ εκεινο το ερεθισμα που θα γινει ο επανατροφοδοτης της ΖΩΗΣ ΣΟΥ!!!

ΜΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΕΣΑΙ!!!:

----------


## iberis

katatonia καλημέρα, 
ελπίζω να είσαι καλά.
Λύσεις υπάρχουν για όλα τα προβλήματα, όσο βουνό κι αν σου φαίνονται.
Θυμάμαι κάποια πράγματα που έχεις γράψει εδώ και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είσαι ένας πολύ κλειστός χαρακτήρας. Μπες σε παρακαλώ να συζητήσουμε, έχω δει την ζωή και από την μαύρη της πλευρά και από την άσπρη, όλα μπορούν να αλλάξουν...

----------


## streidi

Γεια σου φίλε...
Η ζωή αξίζει, είναι δύσκολη, είναι άδικη και σκληρή, αλλά αξίζει!
Άπλωσε το χέρι για βοήθεια και τα πράγματα θα γίνουν και πάλι όμορφα. Θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα μπορείς να παλέψεις λίγο περισσότερο και θα θέλεις να πεις με όλη σου την καρδιά:ναι, αξίζει η ζωή! 
Ψάξε ένα χαμόγελο να κρατηθείς για σήμερα και για αύριο έχει ο Θεός!
Ευχόμαστε να είσαι καλά και περιμένουμε νέα...  :Smile:

----------


## λιλιουμ

κατατονια μπες και πες μας κατι, για ολα υπαρχουν λυσεις, απλα κατι πολλες φορες μας εμποδιζει και να τις βλεπουμε, αλλα και να θελουμε να τις δουμε..  :Smile:

----------


## elis

παντωσ αν το προβλημα ειναι το αλκοολ βρηκαν το φαρμακο και τωρα δοκιμαζεται κανε λιγο υπομονη
http://www.madata.gr/diafora/health/125364.html

----------


## ALIA

katatonia! Εισαι καλα? Μπες σε παρακαλω να μας πεις εστω ενα "γεια"!

----------


## panawtis

ενα αντιο και απο μενα. δεν παει αλλο. κουραστηκα. δεν αντεχω αλλο. θα βαλω ενα τελος.

----------


## niah

Γιατι Παναγιωτη?τι συμβαινει?

Παιδια εχει ειδοποιηθει καποιος συντονιστης ή καποιος υπευθυνος για την περιπτωση του κατατονια??

----------


## panawtis

την εχετε δει σωτηρες ολοι εδω ε?
κανενας δεν μπορει να σωσει κανένα

----------


## Sofia

panawtis γεια σου....μπορει να φαινεται οτι την εχουμε δει σωτηρες ή εξυπνακηδες. ομως αν θες σκεψου λιγο πώς καποιοι εδω μεσα εχουμε νιωσει πολυ μονοι, πολυ αβοηθητοι κ πολυ απελπισμενοι.

συμφωνω μαζι σου πώς κανεις δεν μπορει να σωσει κανεναν γιατι ο καθενας μονος του ειναι κυριαρχος του εαυτου του κ εχει την ευθυνη της ζωης του. ομως ακομα και στην τοση απελπισια μπορεις να πεις μια κουβεντα, να παρει εστω κ λιγο κουραγιο απο καποιον αλλο ανθρωπο κ να αντλησεις λιγη δυναμη κ ελπιδα.

δεν ξερω αν θα ηθελες να μας πεις κατι εδω...ομως να σαι σιγουρος πώς κι εγω κι αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα σκεφτηκαμε καποτε πώς δεν αξιζει πια να προσπαθουμε. Ομως συνεχισαμε, κ μπορεσαμε να προχωρησουμε.Με τις οποιες δυσκολιες. 

Ευχομαι πραγματικα να νιωσεις πώς υπάρχουν πραγματα για τα οποια αξιζει να προσπαθεις.

----------


## panawtis

ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων, τα πάντα ματαιότης

----------


## niah

Παναγιωτη,οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα εχουν περασει ασχημες καταστασεις και στιγμες απελπισιας..οπως πιθανοτατα εχεις ξαναπερασει κι εσυ στο παρελθον.Ξερεις οτι αυτα ερχονται και παρερχονται.Ξερεις οτι τα πραγματα αλλαζουν και την επομενη μπορει να τα βλεπεις εντελως διαφορετικα..δεν εχεις να κερδισεις ουτε εσυ,ουτε κανενας αλλος δικος σου τιποτα με το να ενδωσεις σε μια τετοια στιγμη..αντιθετως.Τα πραγματα αλλαζουν και πιστευω οτι το ξερεις κι ο ιδιος..
Ή το αφηνεις να περασει και κανεις υπομονη,ή βαζεις το χερακι σου και το βοηθας και λιγο με καποιον τροπο..ειτε μιλωντας,είτε ξεσπωντας,είτε ζητωντας βοηθεια,υπαρχουν τροποι..
Εαν θελεις μπορεις να μιλησεις εδω γι αυτα που σε οδηγουν σε τετοιες στιγμες..συνηθως συζητωντας βλεπεις και του αλλου την οπτικη,και αναθεωρεις πραγματα ή τουλαχιστον τα βλεπεις πιο ψυχραιμα και αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι δεν ειναι πια και τοοοοοσο μαυρα ολα, οσο σου φαινονται μες το μυαλο σου τετοιες στιγμες..και οντως δεν ειναι. Η συναισθηματικη σου κατασταση τους δινει αυτη την υπερβολη.Ξανασκεψου το λιγο.

----------


## O Frikoubikos

> την εχετε δει σωτηρες ολοι εδω ε?
> κανενας δεν μπορει να σωσει κανένα


 Δεν την έχει δει κανείς σωτήρας . Απεναντίας εσύ και ο κατατονία μάλλον έχετε την ψευδαίσθηση οτι είστε οι μοναδικοί άνθρωποι στον κόσμο που υποφέρουν !

Αμαν πια , δεν καταλαβαίνετε οτι αυτη είναι μια καραμέλα που έχει μασηθεί απο πολλούς ανθρώπους εδώ και αιώνες και δεν ωφέλησε πουθενά ;;

Αυτήν την στιγμή υπάρχουν εκατομύρια ανθρώποι που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα , και εκατομύρια άλλοι που έχουν κάποιο χειρότερο απο το δικό σου .
Είναι λογικό να αισθάνεσαι οτι δεινοπαθείς και οτι δεν σε καταλαβαίνει κανείς , και σε εξυπηρετεί σαν σκέψη γιατί σου δίνει άλλοθι για να παραιτηθείς .
Μέχρι εκεί το καταλαβαίνω όμως , τα ίδια χάλια έχω νιώσει επανειλλημένα και προσπαθώ να μαζέψω τα κομμάτια μου που δεν κολλάνε με τίποτα .

Η λύση όμως δεν είναι η αυτοχειρία , το μόνο που καταφέρνει κάποιος με αυτην είναι να γίνει άλλος ένας αριθμός σε μια τεράστια λίστα με αυτούς που την έπραξαν και που δεν τελειώνει ποτέ.
Big deal ..., δεν θα θέλει να σε θυμάται κανείς γι'αυτο , ακόμη και οι πιο κοντινοί σου ανθρώποι , γιατί η ανάμνηση τέτοιων συμβάντων μόνο πόνο προκαλεί . 
Σκέψου και πόσο έχεις το δικαίωμα εσύ να προκαλέσεις κάτι τέτοιο σε ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρθηκαν για σένα , η που έστω σε μεγάλωσαν . Είναι αρκετά εγωιστικό φιλέ μου , και εγώ δεν θα 
ήθελα να πεθάνω ποτέ μου με αυτό το φόρτίο , όσο άσχημα και αν ήμουν , οσο άσχημα και αν μου φέρθηκαν κάποιοι .

----------


## niah

Φρικουβικε συμφωνω μαζι σου ανεξαρτητα αν ο καθενας μας εχει διαφορετικη οπτικη..Αλλοι λογοι σπρωχνουν τον καθενα σ αυτην την κοινη απογνωση..
Οπως με ειχαν διορθωσει καποια ατομα παλιοτερα στον καθενα αυτα λειτουργουν διαφορετικα,για αυτο και δεν μιλησα ετσι.
π.χ. καποιος μπορει επιτηδες να θελει να πονεσει καποιον αλλον με κατι τετοιο..Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση βεβαια θα πρεπει να σκεφτει τον εαυτο του και αν αξιζει μια τετοια κινηση απλως και μονο για να πληγωθει καποιος αλλος..
Η δικη μου προσωπικη οπτικη παντως ειναι η ιδια με τη δικη σου.Κι εμενα οι ιδιοι λογοι (του επιλογου σου) θα με απετρεπαν/με εχουν αποτρεψει απο κατι τετοιο

----------


## katatonia

δυστυχως ακομα ζω..ειμαι κοτα

----------


## Lou!

αν μπορουσες να φτιαξεις τη ζωη σου θα ηθελες κ παλι να αυτοκτονησεις?

καταλαβαινω οτι τωρα μαλλον θα αισθανεσαι πολυ ασχημα κ αδιεξοδα κ δε θα βλεπεις κανενα διεξοδο. αλλα αν κανεις κατι θα ειναι μη αναστρεψιμο, σωστα?

λες οτι ταλαιπωρεισαι 4 χρονια απο κατι. θες να μιλησεις γι αυτο? επισης βοηθεια πηρες? η απλα εχεις αφησει την καταθλιψη να σε ξεζουμιζει ολον αυτο τον καιρο?

----------


## iberis

> δυστυχως ακομα ζω..ειμαι κοτα


Μόλις γύρισα και μπήκα στο φόρουμ να δω αν απάντησες.
Ευτυχώς που είσαι κότα...  :Smile: 
Ό,τι θέλεις εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## Lou!

υπαρχει κ το 1018 για τετοιες περιπτωσεις.

το θεμα ειναι βεβαια εσυ αυτη τη στιγμη να ανακουφιστεις κ να ξεκινησεις μια θεραπεια να βρεις λυση στο προβλημα σου.

το αν ταλαιπωρουνται ή δεν ταλαιπωρουνται κ αλλοι δεν ξερω σε τι θα ανακουφισει καποιον που ειναι στα μαυρα του τα χαλια αυτη τη στιγμη. οπως κ το αν θα πληγωσει ή οχι αλλους. θελω να πω ενας ανθρωπος που ειναι σε ψυχολογικη κατασταση να θεσει τερμα στη ζωη του, δεν σκεφτεται τους αλλους. εδω δεν μπορει να αγαπησει ουτε ελαχιστα τον εαυτο του, θα σκεφτει τους αλλους? ή αλλες φορες ακριβως επειδη τους σκεφτεται, γι αυτο αυτοκτονουν καποιοι, για να μην ειναι βαρος στους δικους τους. ας μην φορτωνουμε καποιον με περιττες ενοχες.

----------


## fleris

katatonia ανακουφίστηκα που είδα να απαντάς και να ξέρεις πως καθόλου κότα δεν είσαι, το αντίθετο μάλιστα.
Θέλει μαγκιά για να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και να αντιμετωπίσεις τους δαιμονές σου. Η αυτοχειρία είναι η εύκολη λύση ενώ για δες εσύ είσαι ακόμα εδώ και το παλεύεις! Αν κοιτάξω λίγο πίσω χαίρομαι πολύ που κάποτε γλύτωσα την τελευταία στιγμή γιατί τώρα νιώθω περήφανη που κατάφερα να βγω απ'το σκοτάδι στο φως. Θέλει δύναμη και είμαι σίγουρη πως την έχεις. Να είσαι περήφανος με τον εαυτό σου και να μην επιτρέψεις σε τίποτα να σε βάλει κάτω. Πάλεψε το!

----------


## O Frikoubikos

> υπαρχει κ το 1018 για τετοιες περιπτωσεις.
> 
> το θεμα ειναι βεβαια εσυ αυτη τη στιγμη να ανακουφιστεις κ να ξεκινησεις μια θεραπεια να βρεις λυση στο προβλημα σου.
> 
> το αν ταλαιπωρουνται ή δεν ταλαιπωρουνται κ αλλοι δεν ξερω σε τι θα ανακουφισει καποιον που ειναι στα μαυρα του τα χαλια αυτη τη στιγμη. οπως κ το αν θα πληγωσει ή οχι αλλους. θελω να πω ενας ανθρωπος που ειναι σε ψυχολογικη κατασταση να θεσει τερμα στη ζωη του, δεν σκεφτεται τους αλλους. εδω δεν μπορει να αγαπησει ουτε ελαχιστα τον εαυτο του, θα σκεφτει τους αλλους? ή αλλες φορες ακριβως επειδη τους σκεφτεται, γι αυτο αυτοκτονουν καποιοι, για να μην ειναι βαρος στους δικους τους. ας μην φορτωνουμε καποιον με περιττες ενοχες.


 Δεν μπορεί να αγαπήσει επειδή υποφέρει η γιατί πιθανόν να μην του επιτρέπει προς το παρόν η ασθένεια του τέτοια συναισθήματα , αλλά μπορεί να νοιαστεί σίγουρα . Πιθανόν το πρόβλημα πάλι να πηγάζει απο άλλους ανθρώπους που τον οδήγησαν εκεί , αλλά αυτός είναι ένας λόγος ακόμα παραπάνω για να μην τα παρατήσει . Η αυτοχειρία είναι παραίτηση σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις , δεν εσωκλείει τίποτα το ηρωικό μέσα , τίποτα το ποιητικό , οσο και να θέλουν να της δώσουν κάποιοι διαφορετικές διαστάσεις . Πολλοί υποφέρουμε και πολλοί τρώμε τις ''σαρκες'' μας , ούτε οι πρώτοι είμαστε ούτε οι τελευταίοι . Δεν υπάρχει καμμιά γραπτή υπόσχεση οτι η ζωή είναι στρωμένη με ροδοπέταλα , κάποιοι βιώνουν ψυχολογικά (ποιο τυχεροί γιατί εχει και ανατροπές) , κάποιοι άλλοι ανίατες ασθένειες που τους λιώνουν τα κορμία στην κυριολεξία , κάποιοι άλλοι απέκτησαν μόνιμες αναπηρίες που θα τους συνοδεύουν για πάντα , άλλοι παλεύουν για να επιβιώσουν καθημερινά .
Μπορούμε τουλάχιστον στο πέρασμα μας να κάνουμε οτι μπορούμε για να μην σκορπίσουμε παραπάνω δυστυχία απο όση ήδη υπάρχει . Είναι κάτι σαν χρέος μας , για να μπορούμε να λεγόμαστε ανθρώποι , άσχετα με το τι αντιμετωπίζουμε και τον βαθμό δυσκολία του , και αναλογικά με την δυσκολία που κλήθηκε ο καθένας μας ζήσει , και το πως ανταπεξήλθε σε αυτήν φαίνεται και πόσο διατεθειμένος είναι να κάνει υπερβάσεις , και με τον εαυτο του , και με τους γυρω του . Αλλίως η υπαρξή μας καταλήγει εις μάτην .

----------


## iberis

katatonia πώς είναι η αποψινή βραδιά?
Το ποτό δεν είναι λύση.. αν θυμάμαι καλά έχεις κοινωνική φοβία, κάτι δηλαδή αντιμετωπίσιμο.. το ξέρεις καλά αυτό σαν φοιτητής ψυχολογίας.
Κάνε τις σωστές κινήσεις και αν δεν νιώθεις άνετα να μιλήσεις στον κύκλο σου (οικογένεια-φίλους) μίλα σε μας. Δύο κουβέντες πάντα βοηθάνε για να χαλαρώνουμε. Μην "κλείνεσαι".

----------


## katatonia

> katatonia πώς είναι η αποψινή βραδιά?
> Το ποτό δεν είναι λύση.. αν θυμάμαι καλά έχεις κοινωνική φοβία, κάτι δηλαδή αντιμετωπίσιμο.. το ξέρεις καλά αυτό σαν φοιτητής ψυχολογίας.
> Κάνε τις σωστές κινήσεις και αν δεν νιώθεις άνετα να μιλήσεις στον κύκλο σου (οικογένεια-φίλους) μίλα σε μας. Δύο κουβέντες πάντα βοηθάνε για να χαλαρώνουμε. Μην "κλείνεσαι".


Πως να ειμαι οπως καθε βραδυ σκατα.οι σκεψεις, οι πραξεις και γενικοτερα η ζωη μου γυριζει γυρω απο ενα κεντρο.δε μπορω να ξεφυγω και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι τωρα που την πατησα δε θελω να ξεφυγω απο αυτο.Ειναι οτι καλυτερο και οτι χειροτερο εχει συμβει στη ζωη μου. Δεν ελπιζω σε θαυματα, δεν εχω καταθλιψη ουτε ειμαι αλκοολικος..απλα εχω βρει την τελειοτητα και δεν μπορω να την εχω.Βρηκα το νοημα της ζωης μου και δε μπορω να φτασω σε αυτο.Η το ενα η το αλλο ειναι..η το χεις και εισαι ο πιο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος στη γη η οχι και απλα ολα ειναι μαυρα. Και επειδη τα πραγματα μονο χειροτερα θα γινουν, δε θελω να τα αντιμετωπισω..δεν υπαρχει εναλλακτικη λυση και ουτε την θελω. Δεν μπορω να μπω σε λεπτομερειες

----------


## iberis

> Πως να ειμαι οπως καθε βραδυ σκατα.οι σκεψεις, οι πραξεις και γενικοτερα η ζωη μου γυριζει γυρω απο ενα κεντρο.δε μπορω να ξεφυγω και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι τωρα που την πατησα δε θελω να ξεφυγω απο αυτο.Ειναι οτι καλυτερο και οτι χειροτερο εχει συμβει στη ζωη μου. Δεν ελπιζω σε θαυματα, δεν εχω καταθλιψη ουτε ειμαι αλκοολικος..απλα εχω βρει την τελειοτητα και δεν μπορω να την εχω.Βρηκα το νοημα της ζωης μου και δε μπορω να φτασω σε αυτο.Η το ενα η το αλλο ειναι..η το χεις και εισαι ο πιο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος στη γη η οχι και απλα ολα ειναι μαυρα. Και επειδη τα πραγματα μονο χειροτερα θα γινουν, δε θελω να τα αντιμετωπισω..δεν υπαρχει εναλλακτικη λυση και ουτε την θελω. Δεν μπορω να μπω σε λεπτομερειες


Καταλαβαίνεις όμως ότι αυτές οι σκέψεις τείνουν να γίνουν εμμονικές (αν δεν έχουν γίνει).
Η ζωή δεν είναι ένα πράγμα ή ένας άνθρωπος. Είναι όλα.. υγεία, δουλειά, σπουδές, ενδιαφέροντα, οικογένεια, φίλοι, σχέσεις, έρωτας ...
Δεν υπάρχει τελειότητα, είναι ουτοπική σκέψη.. ίσως σκέφτεσαι ότι αν είχες αυτό που ήθελες να ήσουν ο πιο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος του κόσμου. Έχεις σκεφτεί όμως ότι η σκέψη αυτή ίσως σου έχει δημιουργήσει όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα και σε έχει κάνει να νιώθεις δυστυχισμένος? Ότι δηλαδή έχεις εγκλωβιστεί μέσα σε αυτό που πιστεύεις ότι μόνο αυτό μπορεί να σε κάνει ευτυχισμένο? Δεν θα ήθελες δηλαδή μία εναλλακτική που θα σου προσέφερε ψυχική ισορροπία και θα σου έδινε την δυνατότητα να δημιουργήσεις, να αγαπήσεις, να αγαπηθείς, να προοδεύσεις σαν άνθρωπος, να προσφέρεις και γενικά να ζήσεις πολλές στιγμές ευτυχίας? Την ζωή μία φορά τη ζούμε... είσαι πολύ νέος για να στερήσεις από τον εαυτό σου την ευκαιρία να ανακαλύψει τις δυνατότητές του.

----------


## iberis

Και κάτι άλλο...
Λες ότι δεν έχεις κατάθλιψη. Βλέπω όμως έναν άνθρωπο που αδυνατεί να βάλει στόχους και οι σκέψεις του να είναι μαύρες.. Γιατρός δεν είμαι και άλλωστε θα ήταν χαζό εκ μέρους μου να σου κάνω διάγνωση. 

Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι η x-Μαρία περνάει κατάθλιψη και τα βλέπει όλα μαύρα. Πως λοιπόν η Μαρία σε μία τέτοια κατάσταση μπορεί να σκεφτεί θετικά για την ζωή της? Δεν πρέπει να δεχθεί την κατάλληλη βοήθεια που προσφέρει η επιστήμη για να μπορέσει να σκεφτεί καθαρά? (αν ήμασταν σε δικαστήριο θα μου έκανε ένσταση ο αντίδικος:Ρ) Σαν φοιτητής ψυχολογίας, ξέρεις προφανώς ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι αποτέλεσμα συνεχόμενων αρνητικών σκέψεων (+άλλων παραγόντων που ευνοούν την κατάθλιψη). 

Θα σου πω και μία πραγματική ιστόρια.. για μία γυναίκα που την χώρισε ο άντρας που αγαπούσε πολύ και την άφησε μόνη της με το παιδί τους. Όταν συνέβη αυτό, η γυναίκα ήθελε να αυτοκτονήσει και δεν σκεφτόταν ούτε καν το παιδί της, δεν ήθελε ούτε να το δει. Ένα χρόνο μετά -αφού βοηθήθηκε, ηρέμησε και κατάφερε να συνέλθει- απορούσε για την τότε αντίδρασή της.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Μόλις γύρισα και μπήκα στο φόρουμ να δω αν απάντησες.
> Ευτυχώς που είσαι κότα... 
> Ό,τι θέλεις εδώ είμαστε.


Πόσες κότες υπάρχουν σ' αυτό το φόρουμ;  :Big Grin:  Εγώ ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα του φίλου μας. Αν θέλεις σε παρακαλώ μίλα μας για να σε βοηθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε. Είσαι ψυχολόγος; Σ' έχει βοηθήσει καθόλου η ιδιότητα σου ν' αντεπεξέρχεσαι σε κάποια προβλήματα;

----------


## λιλιουμ

> Πως να ειμαι οπως καθε βραδυ σκατα.οι σκεψεις, οι πραξεις και γενικοτερα η ζωη μου γυριζει γυρω απο ενα κεντρο.δε μπορω να ξεφυγω και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι τωρα που την πατησα δε θελω να ξεφυγω απο αυτο.Ειναι οτι καλυτερο και οτι χειροτερο εχει συμβει στη ζωη μου. Δεν ελπιζω σε θαυματα, δεν εχω καταθλιψη ουτε ειμαι αλκοολικος..απλα εχω βρει την τελειοτητα και δεν μπορω να την εχω.Βρηκα το νοημα της ζωης μου και δε μπορω να φτασω σε αυτο.Η το ενα η το αλλο ειναι..η το χεις και εισαι ο πιο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος στη γη η οχι και απλα ολα ειναι μαυρα. Και επειδη τα πραγματα μονο χειροτερα θα γινουν, δε θελω να τα αντιμετωπισω..δεν υπαρχει εναλλακτικη λυση και ουτε την θελω. Δεν μπορω να μπω σε λεπτομερειες


οh lala, ξερεις ποσες φορες τα εχω ακουσει αυτα??????????????????? 8 ολοκληρα χρονια παρηγορουσα τον κολλητο να ξεπερασει την πρωτη του αγαπη και μοναδικη, που ηταν οτι καλυτερο και το ειχε χασει, μεχρι που προπερσι βρηκε την ιδανικη γυναικα, και τον παρηγορουσαμε αλλον εναν χρονο, επειδη δε μπορουσε να εχει ο,τι καλυτερο, αυτη που ειχε αγαπησει πιο πολυ, κτλ κτλ κτλ, μεχρι που αποφασισε περσι οτι αρκετα χρονια εχασε κλαιγοντας για κατι, και τωρα ειναι σε μια πολυ ωραια σχεση.

----------


## LOOLOONEES

Φίλε κατατονία, από τα γραφόμενα σου το μοναδικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η τελειότητα που έχεις βρει είναι η τέλεια σκατοκατάσταση που βρίσκεται ο εγκέφαλός σου. Όπως όταν κάποιος είναι τύφλα στο μεθύσι δεν μπορεί να σκεφτεί νηφάλια, έτσι και όταν κάποιος βουτάει στο βούρκο των σκατών που λέγεται κατάθλιψη (στη δική σου περίπτωση με εμμονές), δεν μπορείς να δεις φως. Η πρότασή μου και ´αν θες την ακούς:
1) Τράβα σ ´ ένα φαρμακείο και χτύπα αντικαταθλιπτικά σε πρώτη φάση για να ρθεις λίγο στα ίσα σου
2) Όταν αρχίσουν να ψιλολειτουργούν τράβα σ ´ ένα γυμναστήριο και ακολούθησε μόνο τα ομαδικά μαθήματα χωρίς να ρωτάς γιατί.
3) Να την πέφτεις για ύπνο νωρίς και να την παλεύεις ακόμα και ´αν δε σε πιάνει.

Κάντα αυτά για κανά δίμηνο και τα ξαναλέμε.

Οι σκέψεις είναι απλά προϊόν μιας χημείας. Άλλαξε τη χημεία, θ ´ αλλάξουν οι σκέψεις. Μπορεί να μη βρεις την τελειότητα αλλά ούτε ο Θεός είναι τέλειος. Αλλιώς δε θα μας έφτιαχνε έτσι ευαίσθητους και ευάλωτους.

Υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορείς να κάνεις.
Ξεκίνα με αυτά τα τρία.
ΤΩΡΑ!!!!

Άντε μπράβο.

Μιλάω εκ πείρας και όχι υποθετικά.

----------


## fleris

> ..απλα εχω βρει την τελειοτητα και δεν μπορω να την εχω.


δεν υπάρχει τελειότητα!!! είμαστε άνθρωποι και αυτό απο μόνο του σημαίνει εξέλιξη. Για μένα η λέξη "τέλειο" είναι θλιβερή, σημαίνει στασιμότητα και τέλος.

----------


## ζάφυ

Φίλε εγώ μια κουβέντα θα σου πω μόνο, και προς όποιον άλλο περνάνε τέτοιες σκέψεις, ως παιδί πατέρα που αυτοκτόνησε στα 10 μου χρόνια, δεν υπάρχει πιο εγωιστικό πράγμα από αυτό. Καταδικάζεις την στενή σου οικογένεια να υποφέρουν για όλη τους την ζωή και να κουβαλάνε αβάσταχτο πόνο και δυστυχία μέσα τους.

----------


## katatonia

> δεν υπάρχει πιο εγωιστικό πράγμα από αυτό. Καταδικάζεις την στενή σου οικογένεια να υποφέρουν για όλη τους την ζωή και να κουβαλάνε αβάσταχτο πόνο και δυστυχία μέσα τους.


ειναι καλυτερα να καταδικασω τη δικη μου τη ζωη? ο μονος λογος που δεν εχω φουνταρει ακομα ειναι η μητερα μου(και επειδη θελει κοτσια) αλλα τωρα τελευταια εχουμε αποστασιοποιηθει εντελως..ουτε αυτη μπορει να καταλαβει.Βεβαια δε ξερει λογικο ειναι..Αλλα το ολο σκηνικο με εχει κανει να μου λεει καποιος "καλημερα" και να του απανταω με "παναγιες"..πολλα νευρα σε σημειο που τσακωνομαι καθε μερα ακομα και οταν οδηγω. Κοντευω να σκασω και μονο που το σκεφτομαι. Δεν ξερω γιατι να πρωτοστεναχωρηθω, που δεν μπορω να δωσω ενα τελος η για την ολη κατασταση. Το να λεω για την κατασταση μου ειναι σα να μιλαω σε τοιχο αφου δεν υπαρχει λυση.Δοκιμασα τα παντα και πριν 5 μερες απλα πηρα την επιβεβαιωση που μου λεει "μην ελπιζεις".Τεσπα δεν εχει νοημα, το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δε παιζει να αντεξω αυτη την κατασταση για πολυ

----------


## Christina82

Το τελειο το φτιαχνουμε εμεις.. μην κολας σε πραγματα και καταστασεις. Μενεις πισω χωρις λογο και νοημα. Νοημα θα αποκτησεις αν μπεις δυναμικα στο παιχνιδι της ζωης  :Wink:

----------


## νοσταλγία

Αγαπητέ φίλε, έχω στην καμπούρα μου κάποια χρονάκια κι από εμπειρία σου λεω πως δεν υπάρχει τέλειος άνθρωπος, ούτε τέλειες καταστάσεις. 
Να εμπιστεύεσαι πιο πολύ τους μέσους ανθρώπους, είναι πιο τίμιοι στην εικόνα που βγάζουνε προς τα έξω. 
Αν είσαι ψυχολόγος θα γνωρίζεις ίσως πως η μοντέρνα ψυχολογία βάζει τον έρωτα, την ερωτική απογοήτευση και τον ανεκπλήρωτο έρωτα στην κατηγορία "ψυχική ασθένεια", καθότι ο έρωτευμένος έχει τα ίδια συμπτώματα με έναν σχιζοφρενή. 
Επίσης επιστημονικά αποδεδειγμένο είναι πως ο έρωτας κρατάει το πολύ 4 χρόνια, συνήθως μόνο 3, αλλά αν είναι ανεκπλήρωτος 4. 
Μπόρα είναι θα περάσει.

----------


## iberis

katatonia αυτά τα υπερβολικά νεύρα που έχεις δεν σου λένε κάτι? Βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου αφήνοντας κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είσαι από τους ανθρώπους που δεν εμπιστεύεται κανέναν οπότε για σένα δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο πέρα από αυτό που σκέφτεσαι εσύ. Why τόσο xerokefaliasi και γιατί όχι λίγη flexibility??? :P Σου στέλνω pm.

----------

